# FreeBSD 11.0 STABLE work's on Acer Aspire E15 e5-573-54zv?



## Lordestark (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello!, The FreeBSD 11.0 Stable works on Acer Aspire E15 e5-573-54zv????
Its have a problem?????Drivers??
He's have suport????


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2017)

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/hardware.html


----------



## Lordestark (May 5, 2017)

And 12.0????? Stable or Current


----------



## Phishfry (May 5, 2017)

From what i can see your laptop has this:
i5-5200U 15.6" 8GB 1TB
So yes I would say it should work.
I am not sure Xorg Intel drivers would support this Broadwell Mobile HD5500 video.
So depends on what you want to use it for.
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics
Broadwell= Not Supported on Xorg with xf86-video-intel
(xf86-video-scfb might work)

Have you tried the FreeBSD memstick installer? It is a good test. Boot it to LiveCD mode to see what is supported.

I would start with FreeBSD11-RELEASE if you are new to FreeBSD.

It does look like their may be work on Broadwell in -CURRENT but that is beyond the scope of this forum.
https://www.reddit.com/r/BSD/comments/550dl8/does_freebsd_11_support_broadwell_integrated/


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2017)

Lordestark said:


> And 12.0????? Stable or Current


Posting so you are aware of the difference: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## Beast13 (May 5, 2017)

^
 dude ... you are obsessed with that (don't get me wrong ). . .

at the end is similar


----------



## aht0 (May 5, 2017)

It's Acer Aspire. It means broken UEFI implementation for sure and it's possible that it does not even have "legacy boot" option in what passes for it's BIOS.
You would have issues getting a Linux on it often enough, not to mention FreeBSD.


----------



## tenchu (May 26, 2019)

aht0 said:


> It's Acer Aspire. It means broken UEFI implementation for sure and it's possible that it does not even have "legacy boot" option in what passes for it's BIOS.
> You would have issues getting a Linux on it often enough, not to mention FreeBSD.


You are bang on right with this. I've only ever gotten Windows to work on mine. 

It does have a legacy boot option but don't expect it to make much of a difference. 

I've installed Linux varieties and BSD on all of my other laptops (with some snags) but never had issues with them like I had with the acer.

To the OP save yourself a few hours and don't bother trying it.


----------

